

Ask HN: Tonidoplug / Sheevaplug colocation? - chanux

Seeing tonidoplug openID entry on HN [http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1466465] today, I was wondering whether there are tonidoplug or sheevaplug colocatio services. Bit of googling took me to some sheevaplug colocation services but thought of asking HN for any experiences with such services.
======
wmf
I think a VPS would be a much better choice.

